# Heavy Based Saucepans



## mintsmike (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone.

I will soon be cooking fudge and the recipe calls for a heavy saucepan. I have a few but I dont know which one is best for the purpose:


Medium Stainless-Steel Pot with a base of around 1.2 cm.
Large Stainless-Steel Pot with a base of around 1.2 cm.
Alluminnium Pot with thinner base
Dutch Oven
I wish to ask advice on which is the best so that the sugar in the fudge does not stick to the bottom of the pan and burn and which is just the best in general.

Thanks in advance and Regards,
mintsmike


----------



## Scotch (Aug 16, 2009)

1.2cm is nearly ½ inch, which is quite thick. I'd use the smallest of the two stainless pots with that base that will comfortably fit the fudge ingredients. Your post should be no more than about ¾ full. 

As for burning, keep the heat at the lowest point where the ingredients will cook properly (boil if that's what the recipe calls for) and stir it continually once it gets that hot. Non-stick makes the job easier, IMHO, if you have such a pot.


----------

